# Deer Processing



## Dawitner (Apr 25, 2004)

Anyone looking for a deer processor check out Joe Rohr. He lives in Doylestown just east and across from Chippewa High school. Big red barn with a sign that says Hay/straw for sale. 

Any cut you want plus he makes sausage, sticks and/or jerky. You WILL get your own deer back. 

Joe Rohr
13191 Clinton Rd
Doylestown 44230
330 658 4621


----------

